# Aye carumba!



## C-Bag

Anti vibration table, oh my, and FREE! Get thee to Goleta somebody......









						Vibration Isolation Granite Table - tools - by owner - sale
					

Vibration isolation table. come and get it



					santabarbara.craigslist.org


----------



## Old Mud

Why does everything have to be on the left coast ??


----------



## FOMOGO

Would someone stick that in the ultra large flat rate box and send it to me? Mike


----------



## C-Bag

FOMOGO said:


> Would someone stick that in the ultra large flat rate box and send it to me? Mike


Yea, that waaaay over the wight limit  I can only think that thing has to be 3-4klbs. There is so much crazy stuff floating around the LA basin it’s staggering. Most times some junk dealer is trying to get an arm and a leg for it. I just happened on it by searching for a table for my monster drill press. Even if this thing was local it would be too heavy for me, not to mention take up a ton of space. Sure is cool though.


----------



## Flyinfool

You just have to put it into a Shrinky Dink Machine to make it smaller and then it will fit into a flat rate box. Then just expand it again once it gets here.

Am I dating myself by knowing what a Shrinky Dink machine is????


----------



## Old Mud

Flyinfool said:


> You just have to put it into a Shrinky Dink Machine to make it smaller and then it will fit into a flat rate box. Then just expand it again once it gets here.
> 
> Am I dating myself by knowing what a Shrinky Dink machine is????



 Not really !!


----------



## Suzuki4evr

Old Mud said:


> Why does everything have to be on the left coast ??


Waaaaaay left....................of South Africa


----------

